# Mehrere Benutzer



## Kazuya38 (30. Nov 2016)

Hallo Leute,

undzwar hat mein Lehrer mir die Aufgabe gegeben ein Verwaltungsprogramm zu schreiben die ich schon mit der Datenbank verbunden habe. Alles schön und gut nur komm ich mit einem Problem nicht weiter Ich habe 2 Benutzer mit einem Login wie kann ich das so machen dass mehrere User zeitgleich in meinem Programm arbeiten können.

Vielen dank im vorraus..


----------



## Thallius (30. Nov 2016)

Gar nicht. Jeder Benutzer startet natürlich eine eigene Instanz deines Programmes


----------



## Kazuya38 (30. Nov 2016)

Danke für die Antwort nur sagen wir mal das Programm läuft auf 2 Rechner gleichzeitig einmal als admin und als gast ist das so möglich oder muss man auf was achten, weil vllt ändern 2 benutzer gleichzeitig was in der datenbank könnte das nicht zu problemen führen?


----------



## Joose (30. Nov 2016)

Kazuya38 hat gesagt.:


> ... ist das so möglich oder muss man auf was achten, weil vllt ändern 2 benutzer gleichzeitig was in der datenbank könnte das nicht zu problemen führen?


Natürlich können dann beide Benutzer Daten in der DB ändern. Du solltest dein Programm entsprechend schreiben, damit es damit umgehen kann.
Zu diesem Thema gehören: Transaktionen, pessimistic locking, optimistic locking, ...


----------



## Kazuya38 (30. Nov 2016)

Danke ich werd mich drüber schlau machen


----------



## Thallius (30. Nov 2016)

Das was du da vorhast gehört zu dem kompliziertesten was es in der Software Entwicklung gibt. Ich bin nicht sicher ob du da nicht überfordert bist.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Rubber (13. Dez 2016)

Falls es noch aktuell ist:
Spontan hatte ich zwei Gedanken dazu:
a) Nur ein aktiver Nutzer kann schreibrechte haben (in deinem Fall zb Admin) und der andere darf nur lesen.
Eventuell kann man es auch so machen, dass das "Schreibrecht" "angefordert" bzw "abgegeben" werden kann.
b) Vor jedem Schreibvorgang prüfen ob die Daten sich zwischenzeitlich geändert haben. Wenn ja, schreibvorgang abbrechen und Hinweis ausgeben.


----------

